# XMLM Making a comeback ?



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

it looks like O&A where teasing this today and info is on orbitcast.com about it


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That would be awesome! I hope they bring it back in all of its glory with Mercury and Rust. Liquid Metal was the reason why I got XM and hopefully everything is true and in 9 days from now maggot infested music will be back on XM.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

well its true

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/confirmed-xmln-to-return-to-xm-satellites.html


----------

